# layout blinds



## poutpro (Mar 8, 2006)

I'm looking for a new layout blind. I currently have a Finisher and have been less than impressed with it. Unless the new ones are better, setup and take down takes WAY too long.

What is everyone's opinion on the best full frame blind on the market?


----------



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

how long is WAY to long? to some poeple that means 10 secs and to some people that means 10 min.

I just pulled my finisher out in the garage and timed myself. It was only 70 secs from undoing the velcro to unfold it to ready to stuff stubble.

This should be quicker but I havn't touched it since fall so it has been a few months since I used it.

Step one put the head rest on
Step two - Push the pipes together on each side of the head rest.
Step 3 (if you want) velcro the camo in place on each side of the head rest.

Done

no pins, nuts, bolts or anything that could possibly get lost unless you didn't assemble it correctly.

there may be some quicker blinds to set up out there but how much faster do you really need?


----------



## poutpro (Mar 8, 2006)

If I could do mine in 70 seconds I would be delighted. It probably takes 3 or 4 minutes to do mine. Maybe there is something that I don't know. To save on setup time, I leave the bottom supports together, but now the blind really leans. I have to loosen the back support straps before I can get the head rest in, then re-tighten it to give good support. I am however happywith its durability; it has lasted me 4 years.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

I can do my powerhunter in about 3 secs.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Ground Force.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

^^
ill second that


----------



## BillR (Jan 29, 2008)

I am really impressed with the Hitman. HS blind. Lots of room and there is also a zipper area where your feet are for cleaning it out but I use it for the dog. Its alot like the finisher.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

barebackjack said:


> I can do my powerhunter in about 3 secs.


:lol: but then you have to be uncomfortable as hell, not be able to see sh1t, and have your gun constantly getting covered and filled with crap. I hate power hunters... yet i still have one because man they disapear.

P.S. I'll take the uncomfortable back bar in a GF over the setup and carrying inconvenience of a finisher most days.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

USAlx50 said:


> barebackjack said:
> 
> 
> > I can do my powerhunter in about 3 secs.
> ...


All true. Except the visibility, I think you can see far more out of a powerhunter, and not have to worry about them spotting your head as you move, call, etc. With your head sticking out of a blind with doors, you still have to wear a mask, or paint, both of which I hate.

Ill take better concealment over comfort any day.

I do like the SUB on cold windy days though.



> your gun constantly getting covered and filled with crap


No worries with a benelli! :lol:


----------



## poutpro (Mar 8, 2006)

Does anyone have any experience with FA blinds? I know very little about this brand. I assume that they have a blind that is comparable to the Finisher.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

barebackjack said:


> USAlx50 said:
> 
> 
> > barebackjack said:
> ...


Dude, i had the better half of a corn stalk get sucked up into the chamber when my x3 was cycling a round about a week ago (hunting from PH). Not cool, no matter what you are shooting! I treat my gun like absolute sh1t but I'm still not a big fan of stubble and mud going through the action on a regular basis.

As far as visability, they are fine with incoming flocks, but suck when you are just relaxing and looking at birds in the distance in all directions. It sucks having the lid up and sitting compared to just poking your head a couple inches higher out of a traditional blind.


----------



## doublereed (Mar 27, 2009)

The X-Land'r wasn't bad. I just got a Ground Force and I like the compactness of it.


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

I like FA blinds I have hunted with a bunch off differnt blinds and think they all compair to eachother in many ways.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Takes me about a minute give or take some to set up my GroundForce. Love the blind


----------



## teamducker (Mar 19, 2009)

takes me about a min maybe two to set up my finisher...Very comfy maybe too comfy


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

I'd guess it takes me about a minute to setup my finisher, maybe 45 seconds to setup my ground force, and 5 seconds to setup my eliminator express. I'm not a huge fan of the finisher, except for the amount of room it has. It is heavy and too awkward to carry into a field for me. My biggest beef is a lot of the time when I have to get up and turn to shoot behind me, the head rest pops out of the slots. They should make the head rests with push pins.


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

My x-lander is always set up. Just lay in it and pull the straps that hold the foot bag up.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

> Step one put the head rest on
> Step two - Push the pipes together on each side of the head rest.
> Step 3 (if you want) velcro the camo in place on each side of the head rest.
> 
> ...


I took my Finishers and actually cut the piping(sides where the push buttons are) down(with a pipe cutter). I trimmed about .75"-1" off each pipe(as much as possible without effecting the push buttons/holes).Now,the blind goes together even easier and faster than when I first bought it.Plus,it makes things much faster when everything is froze and it's 5 degrees outside.

Alex


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

USAlx50 said:


> Dude, i had the better half of a corn stalk get sucked up into the chamber when my x3 was cycling a round about a week ago (hunting from PH). Not cool, no matter what you are shooting! I treat my gun like absolute sh1t but I'm still not a big fan of stubble and mud going through the action on a regular basis.
> 
> As far as visability, they are fine with incoming flocks, but suck when you are just relaxing and looking at birds in the distance in all directions. It sucks having the lid up and sitting compared to just poking your head a couple inches higher out of a traditional blind.


I hear ya. Try laying your gun port down. (I too have experienced the "half a ear" problem before). With the gun ejection port down, you may get some dirt/mud in it (which is gonna happen in the spring no matter what your in), but keeps the big chunks out.

As far as visibility, once I spent some time in one, ive had no problems spotting even the long distance birds from one. It did take some getting used to though. And learning how to stubble that hood right to not further block my vision.

Like I said, I like both styles. Most of the time I opt for the powerhunter as we hunt alot of grain stubble so dont have the cover you would in a corn field. We also dont have a 4-wheeler for spring shoots, and walking out a PH is much nicer than a framed blind.

SUBS are nice though.


----------



## teamducker (Mar 19, 2009)

any guys have any problem with their guns rubbing on the piping on the gun rest of the finishers?? any ideas for fixing that?
was thinking pipe insulation or plasti-dip...
Don't like my gun getting all scraped up!


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

I rest my gun on the middle of the bar on top of the canvas. If I rest it on the edge where there is exposed metal, the door won't close all the way.


----------



## Andrew Bremseth (Aug 1, 2007)

I use a Finisher and hardly ever fold it down, but we also drive in 99 % of the time. I always leave enough time in the morning so If I do have to set it up and it takes me 3 minutes, no big deal...

Another blind to check out is the X' Landr by FA. All you do is fold the bottom over and youre ready to pack it in and out. It's fairly comfortable, and very low profile.


----------



## possumfoot (Nov 7, 2006)

ground force takes about 15 sec. if your in a hurry.

the FA sub's are a pain to put together.


----------

